# No Jumping ooooopsey



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

This is an issue we have with Wilson too (5 months) but he clues onto things pretty quick. When he jumps we say "Ah uh" in a stern voice and push him off....as soon as his paws hit the floor we bend down and pat him and say good boy and make a fuss....he stops jumping straight away. With the kids, we tell them to cross their arms and face the other way and stand still like a statue....he stops straight away then they turn around and pat/fuss over him. Works pretty well. He still gets super excited if we've been out and tries jumping pretty much every time lol.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Be careful with stepping on the leash! I met a gentleman with a GSD who told me his wife had to be taken to hospital with a broken leg after stepping on the leash to prevent their dog from jumping...


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Max was like that when he was a puppy til 1-1,5 years old then i just let him know not to do that on people because not everyone will like that, and now he is 3 years old so more mature and he never do like that, eventhough still get too excited to meet with new people / stranger on the street, but he just wagging his tail or even just sit and give his paws to do high 5 hahaha


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't like stepping on the leash because while it might prevent the behavior, it doesn't teach anything. It usually ends in frustration for the pup. And sometimes injury to both pup and/or human.

Polite greetings take work and dedication; commitment to seeing it thru EVERY time. That means carrying around treat pouch and treats; also a clicker if you're using clicker training. And patience.

When people want to greet, I ask them to wait. I don't let them approach him until I have him calm and under control. I use sit, stay and treats to reward the sit/stay. Once I see him calm, I tell them they may approach and pet his shoulder...not the top of his head. If/when he breaks, I ask them to back away and I start him over again. Usually after only a couple of times, he is calm and lets them pet without jumping. 

I keep the greeting very brief and ask them to back away after a few pats. More treats. When we stand and chat, he usually stays laying on the floor.

Not everyone will want to help you; they just want to rush in and love all over the puppy with a high pitched, baby talk voice. DO NOT LET THEM...those things undo all your training and ratchet up the pup. That kind of inconsistency just prolongs the time it takes for them to learn the polite greeting.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> I don't like stepping on the leash because while it might prevent the behavior, it doesn't teach anything. It usually ends in frustration for the pup. And sometimes injury to both pup and/or human.
> 
> Polite greetings take work and dedication; commitment to seeing it thru EVERY time. That means carrying around treat pouch and treats; also a clicker if you're using clicker training. And patience.
> 
> ...



Totally agree! I've been practicing with Oatmeal this way and she is really learning that in order for visits with strangers to occur, she needs to sit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanoguy (Aug 2, 2013)

I found this very educational......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YlZ-49Cawk


----------

